# Survey for animal charity, please help!



## Alice20 (6 January 2018)

Hello!

I am a student currently in my second year of a marketing degree. For my current project I am investigating how to increase funds and awareness for a local animal charity in the south west. Our target market is people aged between 30-40. I would be extremely grateful if you could spare five minutes to help me with my studies. Thank you for your time and help. 

Alice


----------



## Alice20 (6 January 2018)

https://plymouthbusiness.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_9QWn7qOQrNYHQnX

Sorry forgot to link it!! thank you


----------

